# Finding Finn



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Did anyone catch this heart-wrenching story in today's Washington Post? A DC woman lost her dog while out for a walk, and her community rallied to find him. Spoiler: it has a happy ending


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I read it and, of course, cried.

Our 17-year-old cat went walkabout last winter. Kind neighbors from the Next Door site found him. He'd taken the rainwater sewer to the bottom of the hill. The woman who found him came over from her neighborhood just to look for him.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Liz said:


> Did anyone catch this heart-wrenching story in today's Washington Post? A DC woman lost her dog while out for a walk, and her community rallied to find him. Spoiler: it has a happy ending


I saw it this afternoon. It was a very sweet story.


----------

